# Main > General Discussion >  Questions about sub-maps and major map projects

## heffnerc1

So I've been looking around without a lot of luck in the gallery and via forum search.

First, I'm really impressed with Arsheesh's maps not just because they look great, but also because he's made a global world:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/al...chmentid=38321

and also because he's made a full-size map of a region within that world that exactingly follows the broader global view:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/al...chmentid=24561 (Logathriad Sea)

Given the talent here, have there been any other cartographers who have made full-size sub-maps from a larger world map? I couldn't find any.

On that note, I noticed these threads in the Cooperative Worldbuilding Project forum:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...iyat-Highlands
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...-Gallant-Coast

Is there somewhere where I can see all the regions of this world?

Thank you for any help,
Chuck

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Well, I try to do regional maps extracted from my Arden maps soon.
After over a half year style and visuals have changes also perhaps some contents.

----------


## Veldehar

I don't consider myself particularly talented, but...

I am currently mapping my entire world (in two time periods, radically different visions) while pulling regional maps from those. At some point I also hope to hand off some of the regional work to another cartographer here, for a more artsy style of mapping. Hopefully it will make his work easier rather than harder to follow the large scale maps. In the end I intend to have world and regional scale maps in my own style that will hold true to the world scale, and then more artistic game maps.

"Exactness" of course varies, as when blowing up a small set of islands, the detail that can be put down on the world scale is simply different... unless I wanted to blow my computer up and render the whole world at some insane scale, LOL.

----------

